# Tannen bzw. Fichten in Teichnähe? ?



## Majaberlin (10. Apr. 2010)

Ich hab die Boardsuche schon durchstöbert, aber richtig fündig geworden bin ich noch nicht.
Wir haben ja im letzten Jahr eine Riesentanne (so mit dunkelgrünen pieksigen Nadeln) fällen lassen. Weil die Wurzeln armdick sich über der erde verbreiteten, so dass kein Rasenmähen im Umkreis von ca. 15 m mehr möglich war, alles also per Hand. Nun haben wir die Wurzeln alle ausgebuddelt :drunk und die gingen fast bis an den Teich (da waren sie alllerdings noch ziemlich dünn und fein.). Jetzt haben wir auf der anderen Seite des Teiches zum Wald hin eine Fichte, die auch so groß ist, aber die Wurzeln sind nicht so dick und wir haben die zum Teich wachsenden Wurzeln gekappt , so dass sie nicht bis an den Ufergraben reichen.
Könnte von diesen feineren Wurzeln auch eine Gefahr für den Teich ausgehen?
Fällen wollten wir die nämlich eigentlich nicht (steht an der Nordseite des Teiches zum Wald hin und hält da schön die fallenden Blätte der Ahorne und __ Eichen ab). Außerdem ein beliebter Nistplätz für Vögel. Aber bei einer Gefahr für den Teich ...


----------



## Padis (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Tannen bzw. Fichten in Teichnähe? ?*

Guten Morgen Majaberlin,

wie Du auf meinen Bildern siehst kenne ich das Problem mit den Piksern.
An unserem Teich stehen auch Tannen, habe eine grosse in 2 m Entfernung vom
Klärteich und eine etwa 7m hohe Tanne 2m vom Schwimmteich.
Bei der 7m hohen Tanne bin ich etwa 1,5 m senkrecht runter (2m Entfernung), klar es sind Flachwurzler
und ich musste welche kappen aber nun nach 3 Jahren kein Problem.
Habe an diesen neuralgischen Stellen aber auch 3 Lagen Flies.
Als der erste richtige Sturm kam und ging konnte ich auch wieder schlafen.
Wenn Deine Fichte also wie Deine ehemalige Tanne 15m weg ist......
kannst Du gut schlafen und Dich über Regen freuen.

Lieben Gruss aus Göttingen

Thomas


----------



## Redlisch (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Tannen bzw. Fichten in Teichnähe? ?*

Hallo Maja,

mein Teich ist quasi im Tannen/Fichtenwald, wie du im Bautagebuch sehen kannst.

Ich habe unter der Folie 1000er, dichtgenadeltes Flies, keine Tanne oder Fichte kommt da durch.

Was hast du denn unter der Folie ?

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (10. Apr. 2010)

*AW:  Tannen bzw. Fichten in Teichnähe? ?*

Dankeschön schon mal für eure Antworten!

Wir sind ja beim "Neubau", also noch ist da gar nichts mehr außer dem Loch im Boden.
Der Stamm der Fichte ist exakt 3,75 m  vom Teichrand entfernt.
Also dann werde ich unter die Folie zumindestens an dieser Seite auch so ein dickes Flies untermachen, dann dürfte ja nichts passieren. Und der Ufergraben ist ja auch noch dazwischen, der ist zwar nur 50 cm tief, aber immerhin liegt da ja auch Folie drin.


----------

